# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Breathing methods

## Chloe

I've been told to give breathing methods a go because they supposedly really help. I know it will be different from person to person but which breathing method works best for you ?? If you comment about what method you used then I'll have an idea which one is the most successful

----------


## merc

I haven't had to use these for a while, but I would just concentrate on breathing slowly and as normally as possible. I would focus on this so much. One of the very best friends I've ever made caught me doing my breathing. Ugh.. Donna, what you doing? I told him breathing exercises. Why do you need to practice breathing, everyone breathes? I'm feeling agitated nervous and it's supposed to help me calm down.  A good memory of a person I miss.

----------


## Chloe

ill try that for now, i just know there's ones where you breath through your mouth for a couple then your nose and you keep on alternating and theres a ton of different methods ive looked at them before and just though "if i cant talk, i cant move, i cant control my arms which will sometimes swing out if someone tries  to touch me im not going to be able to breath a certain way" but its what the counselor said so best do it since ive only got a limited amount of time with her

----------


## L

For me I found using a tape helped, it would prompt what to do - at first it made me dizzy and light headed, that may have been my anxiety though. After a while I started using deep breathing when ever I was anxious. I would breath in through my nose really slowly, hold for a few seconds and let it out through my nose really slowly. I also love this site http://www.doasone.com/BreathingRooms.aspx?RoomID=1

----------


## Chloe

hmm im not to sure about the tape because when i do start panicing most touches make me hyperventilate faster so i dont think it be able to put it on or have it put on me  ::\:  that website looks good for practicing though ill try doing that as practicing my breathing  ::):

----------


## L

I would advise trying breathing exercises for the first time when you are relaxed

----------


## Chloe

thats what the counselor said, ive got the app on my phone now so i can practice it when i dont have my laptop and im chilled out  ::):  thankyou

----------


## L

> thats what the counselor said, ive got the app on my phone now so i can practice it when i dont have my laptop and im chilled out  thankyou



Good luck with it - how did the session go?

----------


## Chloe

i did a blog on it but it went well i think, got my first session this tuesday

----------

